# Looking for a helmet system



## HandLogger (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been using the Stihl helmet system (helmet, muffs & face screen) for some time now, but I'm going to hand it over to my wife as soon as I get another helmet for myself.

*Which helmet system do you like the most?*

In addition, does anyone have any experience with the *Rockman Lumberjack System* helmet they sell at Bailey's?


----------



## motoroilmccall (Jul 10, 2008)

Usually I just wear a skull bucket, otherwise I put on my Rockman, much nicer than the old peltor. They offer a replacement screen thats metal too I think, the plastic has held up fine for what I've used it for. I usually prefer plugs to muffs, but I find myself putting on that Rockman more and more, because it has excellent eye protection and with the hot weather sweat drips into my glasses, or they just fog up. I can wear that Helmet without worry of sweat or fogging, and its a lot cooler than the skullbucket.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 10, 2008)

I have a Stihl system but I normally wear a Skull Bucket. Helmet systems are too fragile to last very long in my world.


----------



## HandLogger (Jul 10, 2008)

*Rockman*

*McCall*: Are you describing the _Rockman Lumberjack System_ that Bailey's sells? If so, has it help up well for you? 

http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=2806FNAD

It's a bit on the expensive side, so I wanted to get some real world information on it before I consider buying one ...


----------



## Philobite (Jul 12, 2008)

HandLogger said:


> *McCall*: Are you describing the _Rockman Lumberjack System_ that Bailey's sells? If so, has it help up well for you?
> 
> http://www.baileysonline.com/itemdetail.asp?item=2806FNAD
> 
> It's a bit on the expensive side, so I wanted to get some real world information on it before I consider buying one ...



We switched from Peltor to Rockman about 3 weeks ago. The helmet hangs onto your head so much more securely. The earmuffs are less bulky and much better constructed, yet offer much greater decibel reduction (with the Rockman on I cannot hear my limbing partner's saw at 30 yards, but with the Peltor I could). The helmets are much cooler due to excellent ventilation. Finally, they offer better head protection due to the web suspension as well as helmet deformation design. The Peltor (and similar hard-hats) does not deform and relies totally on the web to absorb shock. The Rockman is the way to go for blow absorption.

A heavy piece of fast-moving falling tree hit my partner on the noggin last week while felling redwood and it drove him to his knees. The helmet distributed the force really well and deformed to absorb some of the shock. It took an off-center vertical blow and converted it into a centered blow, which saved his neck. It knocked an earmuff off the helmet. After he recovered his bearings and sat there contemplating the meaning of life for about 15 minutes he reassembled the helmet and went right back to work. I was impressed.

On the negative, both of our face-shield hinges fell apart. I ended up drilling 2 tiny holes in each hinge and putting a small machine screw with nut to hold it. That worked well, but I've actually set the face shield aside. I think the hinge design is rather wimpy.

We wear helmets all day felling, bucking and skidding redwood, and I find the Rockmans are far and away more secure, comfortable and effective than the Peltors (which were pretty good). The earmuffs are slickly designed and snick into and out of position with a distinct index.

One thing I'd urge, though, is before you wear the Rockman for work, wash it thoroughly inside and out with hot water and soap. I didn't and when I started to perspire, the perspiration brought a bitter, stinging mold release chemical into my eyes and mouth. Yuck! A wash eliminated that problem.


----------

